# Updating Premiere from 2TB to 4TB



## tkrotchko (Jun 7, 2007)

Years ago I upgraded the hard drives in my Premiere and Premiere XL from whatever capacity they had to 2TB, which was the maximum supported at the time. I believe I used JMFS (?) and did the whole "supersize" thing. I don't remember the details because it was about 4-5 years ago.

After I upgraded my Romoio using MFSCopy 3.3, it occured to me that (a) I can't find the original drives for the Premieres (b) I have no backup HD for either, which is really kind of careless of me.

So if I'm going to buy drives to back them up, I thought perhaps I could upgrade these to 4TB now with MFSCopy. And while that would appear to be true for an "unmolested" HD from these units, I'm not sure if this will work because these are upgraded units.

Oh, and I want to save the contents of the drive as well.

So many words to ask if there will be any issues using MFSCopy to turn both of these into 4TB units?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

MFS Tools 3.2

8TB Premiere


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

tkrotchko said:


> Years ago I upgraded the hard drives in my Premiere and Premiere XL from whatever capacity they had to 2TB, which was the maximum supported at the time. I believe I used JMFS (?) and did the whole "supersize" thing. I don't remember the details because it was about 4-5 years ago.
> 
> After I upgraded my Romoio using MFSCopy 3.3, it occured to me that (a) I can't find the original drives for the Premieres (b) I have no backup HD for either, which is really kind of careless of me.
> 
> ...


There should be no issues at all assuming the source drive has no bad spots. MFSTools can handle previously upgraded images. Just pay attention and use the correct copy command.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

What is the correct mfstool copy command to copy a working 2TB Premiere drive to a new SMALLER 1TB drive? Not copying recordings. Just want a working backup drive since the original is overdue to fail and I have a new Seagate HD Pipeline drive that is 1TB.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

dcstager said:


> What is the correct mfstool copy command to copy a working 2TB Premiere drive to a new SMALLER 1TB drive? Not copying recordings. Just want a working backup drive since the original is overdue to fail and I have a new Seagate HD Pipeline drive that is 1TB.


The original (2 tuner) Premiere used a 320GB (later a 500GB), and its big brother, the Premiere XL, a 1TB, so a backup of either (without recordings) should fit on a 1TB.

If you're talking about a 4 tuner Premiere it's a different situation above my pay grade to advise on.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

unitron said:


> The original (2 tuner) Premiere used a 320GB (later a 500GB), and its big brother, the Premiere XL, a 1TB, so a backup of either (without recordings) should fit on a 1TB.
> 
> If you're talking about a 4 tuner Premiere it's a different situation above my pay grade to advise on.


Thank you. I got a response on another thread to use:

mfscopy -is /dev/sdX /dev/sdY

And that worked. Once again, the forum has saved me. Years go by so fast I forget so many of the hacks. But every time I visit progress gets made. Who knew a 10TB Tivo Premiere was possible? But with so much online streaming content, I'm discovering I need less DVR space and I'm watching less on the Tivo. But I have my backup now and that's a comfort because these hard discs die with little or no warning. 7-8 years of life is pretty good I thought.


----------



## tkrotchko (Jun 7, 2007)

jmbach said:


> There should be no issues at all assuming the source drive has no bad spots. MFSTools can handle previously upgraded images. Just pay attention and use the correct copy command.


...and.... there was no issue. Since it was a premier I used the -ai option, and it did take about 11-12 hours (I did it overnight) and everything booted up fine.

I had forgotten that on the premiere you have to mount the HD upside down because of clearance issues. Once again, I used the WD purple drives because they very clearly run much cooler than than the WD Green that was in it from my last upgrade. So far so good

Thanks again for the advice.


----------

